# Failed Hard Drive Replacement (stuck in STARTING UP screen)



## ScSmitty (Apr 29, 2018)

After many years of good service, my Bolt 3TB drive died (all LED'd flashing)... so I purchased a slightly smaller drive (Seagate BarraCuda 2TB 2.5 Inch SATA 6Gb/s 5400 RPM (ST2000LM015)) and the mechanical replacement/swap went without a problem... but there's where it went awry...
Upon restarting the Bolt, and hoping for an easy format, the system stalls at the STARTING UP screen forever. It seems that my software must be updated to TE4 level and I cannot figure any way to downgrade to a version (TE3) that may allow for this drive to be used... [System won't start with either old[bad] or new drive].

Has anyone have a similar problem and hopefully a possible solution?

Thanx


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

ScSmitty said:


> After many years of good service, my Bolt 3TB drive died (all LED'd flashing)... so I purchased a slightly smaller drive (Seagate BarraCuda 2TB 2.5 Inch SATA 6Gb/s 5400 RPM (ST2000LM015)) and the mechanical replacement/swap went without a problem... but there's where it went awry...
> Upon restarting the Bolt, and hoping for an easy format, the system stalls at the STARTING UP screen forever. It seems that my software must be updated to TE4 level and I cannot figure any way to downgrade to a version (TE3) that may allow for this drive to be used... [System won't start with either old[bad] or new drive].
> 
> Has anyone have a similar problem and hopefully a possible solution?
> ...


You bought an SMR drive that is not compatible with TE4, and is not recommended for use, period. It could theoretically run in TE3 but it will likely lead to poor performance and premature failure. Return it.

You want an MQ03ABB200 Toshiba drive, (or the 3TB version if you can find it). Alternately, a WD Red Plus 3.5 drive in an enclosure, or just get one from WeaKnees.


----------



## ScSmitty (Apr 29, 2018)

lhvetinari said:


> You bought an SMR drive that is not compatible with TE4, and is not recommended for use, period. It could theoretically run in TE3 but it will likely lead to poor performance and premature failure. Return it.
> 
> You want an MQ03ABB200 Toshiba drive, (or the 3TB version if you can find it). Alternately, a WD Red Plus 3.5 drive in an enclosure, or just get one from WeaKnees.


Thank you... once I had clear direction I was able to fix the problem.... thanx again lhvetinari


----------



## wadehunnicutt (Apr 9, 2003)

Any luck on any drives for 3TB Internal? Can't find any of the listed models available. Surely something currently out there will work. Any other drives to be had? I really don't want to go down to a 2TB or external enclosure. Thanks.


----------

